# Sino Europe Sports, di chi si tratta ?



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

In un articolo pubblicato oggi Milano e Finanza riporta nuove informazioni sul veicolo utilizzato per l'acquisto del Milan :

*
La Sino Europe Sports Investment Management Changxin Co è la società che ha acquisito il Milan, ma di chi si tratta in realtà ?

Tra i suoi investitori c'è un fondo avente come azionista il governo di Pechino. Aggiungiamoci che questo veicolo è stato creato appositamente allo scopo di accellerare gli investimenti cinesi nello sport europeo e il quadro si completa.

Come riporta un consulente che ha collaborato con la cordata che acquisisce il Milan “Di fatto dietro l'operazione c'è un fondo statale cinese”.

Questo è Haixia Capital, una societa controllata dallo stato e che investe in infrastrutture della provincia cinese del Fujan. A capo di questa società c'è Lu Bo che in passato si è occupato di investimenti statali cinesi. Oltre a Haixia anche con Sdic, State Development & Investment Corporation.

E' quindi Pechino che, anche per arrivare pronti all'organizzazione dei mondiali di calcio del 2030 che punta ad organizzare, spinge per gli investimenti nel calcio europeo. E nessuno muove un dito senza il consenso del presidente Xi, che è anche un grande tifoso. Grandi imprenditori come Fosun o Alibaba non sarebbero però membri di questa cordata.
*


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Sdic, State Development & Investment Corporation: Il più grande fondo di investimento cinese a totale controllo statale.


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Quindi Haixa è un ente cinese?? si può dire che ci ha comprato Xi Jinping??


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Agosto 2016)

Allora Silvio non si è smentito.. 
Vendo ad uno stato. Cit.


----------



## mark (5 Agosto 2016)

Beh direi che non è affatto male se confermato. Sopratutto per la parte su Sdic, State Development & Investment Corporation


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (5 Agosto 2016)

Dopo essere stati la squadra di calcio del primo ministro italiano, adesso siamo la squadra di calcio del governo cinese


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh direi che non è affatto male se confermato. Sopratutto per la parte su Sdic, State Development & Investment Corporation



Preciso che la parte relativa e SDIC si riferisce alle precedenti esperienze di Lu Bo. Non credo che entri direttamente nella società veicolo (essendoci già l'altro fondo statale Haxia Capital tra l'altro).

Certo sembra un nome molto importante quello di Lu Bo.


----------



## TheZio (5 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Quindi Haixa è un ente cinese?? si può dire che ci ha comprato Xi Jinping??



Praticamente si


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Siano chi siano devono dimostrare sul campo chi sono


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Siano chi siano devono dimostrare sul campo chi sono



Giocano loro?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Giocano loro?



Bé da noi "scendere in campo" è un termine in voga.....


----------



## MasterGorgo (5 Agosto 2016)

Lo stato ha così creato e garantito economicamente un canale aperto per qualsiasi imprenditore cinese abbia i requisiti e voglia investire in ambito sportivo europeo. Potrebbero essere aggiunte anche altre realtà suadre di basket,volley ecc.ecc. 
Un prodotto appetibile che comprenderà società ben visibili e vincenti nelle quali veicolare pubblicità e multimedia.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Agosto 2016)

Almeno ora c'è qualcosa di scritto e ufficiale... Era ora!!


----------



## Coripra (5 Agosto 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé da noi "scendere in campo" è un termine in voga.....



Ma sì, scherzavo...


----------



## __king george__ (5 Agosto 2016)

ma poi passando a loro sarà piu facile se qualche altro nome (possibilmente grosso) volesse entrare....non che ci volesse molto rispetto a Silvio


----------



## MasterGorgo (5 Agosto 2016)

certo, se tutto ok, saremo un servizio statale per pubblicità sul continente europeo.


----------



## neversayconte (5 Agosto 2016)

Praticamente fino al 2030 (mondiali in CIna) avremo questo controllo statale cinese. 
poi chissà, fra 15 anni non serviremo più allo scopo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> In un articolo pubblicato oggi Milano e Finanza riporta nuove informazioni sul veicolo utilizzato per l'acquisto del Milan :
> 
> *
> La Sino Europe Sports Investment Management Changxin Co è la società che ha acquisito il Milan, ma di chi si tratta in realtà ?
> ...



Bingo! Game, set and match


----------



## Tobi (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bingo! Game, set and match



Ciao Re dell'Est quindi il Milan appartiene ad un fondo statale e non ad un singolo proprietario?


----------



## Symon (5 Agosto 2016)

Speriamo però che l'organigramma sia ben preciso e con poche persone che decidano per gli acquisti.
Se incominciano a mettere il becco più persone, i blitz diventeranno impossibili.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao Re dell'Est quindi il Milan appartiene ad un fondo statale e non ad un singolo proprietario?



Il proprietario formale è una società privata ma che possiede partecipazioni statali, quindi il regista formale dell'operazione è il governo a cui si affiancano anche altri investitori privati.


----------



## Freddiedevil (5 Agosto 2016)

Bisogna vedere in che percentuali è azionista il governo cinese. In ogni caso BOOM!, potenza di fuoco illimitata!


----------



## mabadi (5 Agosto 2016)

si ma iscrizione a rischio????


----------



## Serginho (5 Agosto 2016)

Tanta roba sembra


----------



## martinmilan (5 Agosto 2016)

Ci ha comprato un fondo del Governo Cinese.Saremo il loro simbolo,il loro gioiello,lo ''strumento di propaganda'' per farsi conoscere sportivamente nel mondo...ci tratteranno da Dio.
Gli azionisti che compongono il fondo Sino Europe Sports probabilmente potranno anche cambiare e mutare nel tempo a seconda delle direzioni statali.


----------



## Edric (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Preciso che la parte relativa e SDIC si riferisce alle precedenti esperienze di Lu Bo. Non credo che entri direttamente nella società veicolo (essendoci già l'altro fondo statale Haxia Capital tra l'altro).



Direi che invece mi stavo sbagliando nettamente qua, di SDIC si parla espressamente nel comunicato in lingua inglese rilasciato sul sito ufficiale del Milan e dovrebbe appunto essere Haxia Capital.

*"The investors operate through the management company Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing Co. Ltd. It consists, among others of, Haixia Capital, the State Development & Investment Corporation (“SDIC”), and Yonghong Li, Chairman of the management company and main sponsor of the investor group and with whom Fininvest has been negotiating for some time until today’s signing (“signing”). "*


----------



## Casnop (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Direi che invece mi stavo sbagliando nettamente qua, di SDIC si parla espressamente nel comunicato in lingua inglese rilasciato sul sito ufficiale del Milan e dovrebbe appunto essere Haxia Capital.
> 
> *"The investors operate through the management company Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing Co. Ltd. It consists, among others of, Haixia Capital, the State Development & Investment Corporation (“SDIC”), and Yonghong Li, Chairman of the management company and main sponsor of the investor group and with whom Fininvest has been negotiating for some time until today’s signing (“signing”). "*


La stesura del comunicato in lingua italiana è effettivamente poco limpida, quella in lingua inglese è nettamente più chiara. Quindi, mi sembra che la SDIC sia nel consorzio accanto ad Haixia Capital... Notizia ragguardevole, direi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Direi che invece mi stavo sbagliando nettamente qua, di SDIC si parla espressamente nel comunicato in lingua inglese rilasciato sul sito ufficiale del Milan e dovrebbe appunto essere Haxia Capital.
> 
> *"The investors operate through the management company Sino-Europe Sports Investment Management Changxing Co. Ltd. It consists, among others of, Haixia Capital, the State Development & Investment Corporation (“SDIC”), and Yonghong Li, Chairman of the management company and main sponsor of the investor group and with whom Fininvest has been negotiating for some time until today’s signing (“signing”). "*





Casnop ha scritto:


> La stesura del comunicato in lingua italiana è effettivamente poco limpida, quella in lingua inglese è nettamente più chiara. Quindi, mi sembra che la SDIC sia nel consorzio accanto ad Haixia Capital... Notizia ragguardevole, direi.



Il comunicato in inglese é stato modificato... strano... Piccolo mistero questo! Comunque c'è Haixia che fa parte dello stato quindi nel caso pazienza se non c'è SDIC (che è il più grande fondo statale cinese)


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il comunicato in inglese é stato modificato... strano... Piccolo mistero questo! Comunque c'è Haixia che fa parte dello stato quindi nel caso pazienza se non c'è SDIC (che è il più grande fondo statale cinese)



esatto, questa cosa è stranissima. Prima c'era proprio indicato SDIC...come mai questa cosa?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il comunicato in inglese é stato modificato... strano... Piccolo mistero questo! Comunque c'è Haixia che fa parte dello stato quindi nel caso pazienza se non c'è SDIC (che è il più grande fondo statale cinese)



che fa il pari con il mistero di Robin Li "ufficializzato" dalla tv di stato cinese e poi "sparito"...


----------



## naliM77 (6 Agosto 2016)

Il comunicato è stato modificato perché appunto poteva trarre in inganno  SDIC non c'è, probabilmente chi ha redatto il comunicato ora non avrà più una testa attaccata al collo (ahhahahahah) avrà pensato di fare come si fa con tutte le società italiane e abbreviare, quando ha descritto cos'è HAIXIA e cioè una società di investimenti e sviluppo cinese (uno SDIC)...forse non sapendo che esistesse veramente un fondo di nome SDIC. EHHEHEH


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Agosto 2016)

Io so solo due cose...

Che c'e lo stato cinese dietro

Che doppo anni e arrivato il momento di tornare


----------



## Edric (6 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Il comunicato è stato modificato perché appunto poteva trarre in inganno  SDIC non c'è, probabilmente chi ha redatto il comunicato ora non avrà più una testa attaccata al collo (ahhahahahah) avrà pensato di fare come si fa con tutte le società italiane e abbreviare, quando ha descritto cos'è HAIXIA e cioè una società di investimenti e sviluppo cinese (uno SDIC)...forse non sapendo che esistesse veramente un fondo di nome SDIC. EHHEHEH



Si direi che probabilmente è andata così


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Il comunicato è stato modificato perché appunto poteva trarre in inganno  SDIC non c'è, probabilmente chi ha redatto il comunicato ora non avrà più una testa attaccata al collo (ahhahahahah) avrà pensato di fare come si fa con tutte le società italiane e abbreviare, quando ha descritto cos'è HAIXIA e cioè una società di investimenti e sviluppo cinese (uno SDIC)...forse non sapendo che esistesse veramente un fondo di nome SDIC. EHHEHEH



*In Cina confermano: era una traduzione sbagliata fatta in inglese. SDIC non è presente nel consorzio. Il fondo statale presente, invece, è Haixia.*


----------



## martinmilan (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina confermano: era una traduzione sbagliata fatta in inglese. SDIC non è presente nel consorzio. Il fondo statale presente, invece, è Haixia.*



Si ma gli altri?? hanno ancora paura a farsi vedere?


----------



## naliM77 (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *In Cina confermano: era una traduzione sbagliata fatta in inglese. SDIC non è presente nel consorzio. Il fondo statale presente, invece, è Haixia.*



Probabilmente ora colui c he ha tradotto il comunicato, sarà lì a galleggiare lungo i navigli auhauhauhauhauh

Scherzi a parte, era ora che si smuovesse qualcosa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma gli altri?? hanno ancora paura a farsi vedere?



I privati usciranno probabilmente solo alla fine, Repubblica lo ha spiegato bene: la faccia ce la metterà principalmente lo Stato, così come la partecipazione maggiore nell'affare.


----------



## sballotello (6 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma gli altri?? hanno ancora paura a farsi vedere?



gli altri mi sa tanto che hanno partecipato perche lo stato cinese ha imposto loro di fare questo tipo di investimenti.


----------



## Casnop (6 Agosto 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> gli altri mi sa tanto che hanno partecipato perche lo stato cinese ha imposto loro di fare questo tipo di investimenti.


Non ci sono dubbi. Metto i soldi in questo tipo di investimenti in cambio dello sblocco di risorse per altre operazioni su estero che mi interessano di più. In Cina funziona così.


----------



## Henry (6 Agosto 2016)

Va precisato che *Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd è controllata dallo SDIC.* Gli altri due azionisti sono il grande gruppo privato taiwanese Fubon e un'entità di emanazione pubblicistica di livello provinciale, ovvero il Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd., notizia che si può trovare nel sito di Haixia. A conferma di ciò esiste un documento pubblicato sul web in relazione a un'operazione di aumento di capitale a cui ha partecipato Haixia Capital attraverso un suo fondo (Sino Water), che afferma che lo SDIC, attraverso la sussidiaria SDIC Capital Holdings, controlla lo Haixia Capital, oltre a confermare, come è ovvio che sia, la presenza nella compagine azionaria degli altri due soggetti, già descritti nel sito (che va tradotto con Google perché non ha una versione inglese).
​Cito dal documento pubblicato dalla borsa di Hong Kong:
"Sino Water is an exempted limited partnership registered under the laws of Cayman Islands, acting through its general partner, Haixia Light Limited, an exempted company with limited liability incorporated under the laws of Cayman Islands, who is ultimately owned by Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership. Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership is found and managed by *Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd., which is jointly established in the PRC by SDIC Capital Holdings Co., Ltd., Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd. and Fubon Xingji Investment Co*., Ltd., and principally engaged in investment in energy, equipment manufacturing and finance industries enterprises and provision of related management and consulting services.* Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd. is controlled by State Development & Investment Corp. (SDIC)*"​


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Va precisato che *Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd è controllata dallo SDIC.* Gli altri due azionisti sono il grande gruppo privato taiwanese Fubon e un'entità di emanazione pubblicistica di livello provinciale, ovvero il Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd., notizia che si può trovare nel sito di Haixia. A conferma di ciò esiste un documento pubblicato sul web in relazione a un'operazione di aumento di capitale a cui ha partecipato Haixia Capital attraverso un suo fondo (Sino Water), che afferma che lo SDIC, attraverso la sussidiaria SDIC Capital Holdings, controlla lo Haixia Capital, oltre a confermare, come è ovvio che sia, la presenza nella compagine azionaria degli altri due soggetti, già descritti nel sito (che va tradotto con Google perché non ha una versione inglese).
> ​Cito dal documento pubblicato dalla borsa di Hong Kong:
> "Sino Water is an exempted limited partnership registered under the laws of Cayman Islands, acting through its general partner, Haixia Light Limited, an exempted company with limited liability incorporated under the laws of Cayman Islands, who is ultimately owned by Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership. Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership is found and managed by *Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd., which is jointly established in the PRC by SDIC Capital Holdings Co., Ltd., Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd. and Fubon Xingji Investment Co*., Ltd., and principally engaged in investment in energy, equipment manufacturing and finance industries enterprises and provision of related management and consulting services.* Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd. is controlled by State Development & Investment Corp. (SDIC)*"​



Ottimo!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Va precisato che *Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd è controllata dallo SDIC.* Gli altri due azionisti sono il grande gruppo privato taiwanese Fubon e un'entità di emanazione pubblicistica di livello provinciale, ovvero il Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd., notizia che si può trovare nel sito di Haixia. A conferma di ciò esiste un documento pubblicato sul web in relazione a un'operazione di aumento di capitale a cui ha partecipato Haixia Capital attraverso un suo fondo (Sino Water), che afferma che lo SDIC, attraverso la sussidiaria SDIC Capital Holdings, controlla lo Haixia Capital, oltre a confermare, come è ovvio che sia, la presenza nella compagine azionaria degli altri due soggetti, già descritti nel sito (che va tradotto con Google perché non ha una versione inglese).
> ​Cito dal documento pubblicato dalla borsa di Hong Kong:
> "Sino Water is an exempted limited partnership registered under the laws of Cayman Islands, acting through its general partner, Haixia Light Limited, an exempted company with limited liability incorporated under the laws of Cayman Islands, who is ultimately owned by Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership. Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership is found and managed by *Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd., which is jointly established in the PRC by SDIC Capital Holdings Co., Ltd., Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd. and Fubon Xingji Investment Co*., Ltd., and principally engaged in investment in energy, equipment manufacturing and finance industries enterprises and provision of related management and consulting services.* Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd. is controlled by State Development & Investment Corp. (SDIC)*"​



Esatto. Bravo Henry! Quindi quella modifica nel comunicato in inglese si potrebbe spiegare in questi termini. Chi l'aveva battuto aveva confuso questo aspetto. SDIC, il più grande fondo statale cinese, ci acquista "indirettamente" in quanto controllante di Haixia (a sua volta entità statale).


----------



## Henry (6 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto. Bravo Henry! Quindi quella modifica nel comunicato in inglese si potrebbe spiegare in questi termini. Chi l'aveva battuto aveva confuso questo aspetto. SDIC, il più grande fondo statale cinese, ci acquista "indirettamente" in quanto controllante di Haixia (a sua volta entità statale).



Penso proprio che sia andata così.


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Va precisato che *Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd è controllata dallo SDIC.* Gli altri due azionisti sono il grande gruppo privato taiwanese Fubon e un'entità di emanazione pubblicistica di livello provinciale, ovvero il Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd., notizia che si può trovare nel sito di Haixia. A conferma di ciò esiste un documento pubblicato sul web in relazione a un'operazione di aumento di capitale a cui ha partecipato Haixia Capital attraverso un suo fondo (Sino Water), che afferma che lo SDIC, attraverso la sussidiaria SDIC Capital Holdings, controlla lo Haixia Capital, oltre a confermare, come è ovvio che sia, la presenza nella compagine azionaria degli altri due soggetti, già descritti nel sito (che va tradotto con Google perché non ha una versione inglese).
> ​Cito dal documento pubblicato dalla borsa di Hong Kong:
> "Sino Water is an exempted limited partnership registered under the laws of Cayman Islands, acting through its general partner, Haixia Light Limited, an exempted company with limited liability incorporated under the laws of Cayman Islands, who is ultimately owned by Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership. Haixia Industrial Investment Fund (Fujian) Limited Partnership is found and managed by *Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd., which is jointly established in the PRC by SDIC Capital Holdings Co., Ltd., Fujian Investment & Development Group Co., Ltd. and Fubon Xingji Investment Co*., Ltd., and principally engaged in investment in energy, equipment manufacturing and finance industries enterprises and provision of related management and consulting services.* Haixia Capital Management Co., Ltd. is controlled by State Development & Investment Corp. (SDIC)*"​


SDIC è la chiave di lettura di questa vicenda. Esso è normalmente lo strumento di investimento su estero di un soggetto privato cinese. Questo non può migrare capitali all'estero liberamente, ma può farsi finanziare dal Governo, tramite questo super fondo sovrano, per l'apertura di accreditamenti su banche straniere per le operazioni societarie richieste. Quando tuttavia lo SDIC controlla i soggetti che eseguono l'operazione sta compiendo esso stesso un investimento diretto su estero. Sembra essere il nostro caso. Lo SDIC è Pechino, è la leva di esercizio del potere finanziario da parte del Partito, perché le decisioni strategiche di questo gigantesco fondo sovrano vengono assunte direttamente dal suo segretario, che è anche Presidente della Repubblica Popolare. Bene.


----------



## naliM77 (7 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> SDIC è la chiave di lettura di questa vicenda. Esso è normalmente lo strumento di investimento su estero di un soggetto privato cinese. Questo non può migrare capitali all'estero liberamente, ma può farsi finanziare dal Governo, tramite questo super fondo sovrano, per l'apertura di accreditamenti su banche straniere per le operazioni societarie richieste. Quando tuttavia lo SDIC controlla i soggetti che eseguono l'operazione sta compiendo esso stesso un investimento diretto su estero. Sembra essere il nostro caso. Lo SDIC è Pechino, è la leva di esercizio del potere finanziario da parte del Partito, perché le decisioni strategiche di questo gigantesco fondo sovrano vengono assunte direttamente dal suo segretario, che è anche Presidente della Repubblica Popolare. Bene.



Ma se ho chiamato Pechino e non sa nulla (semicit.)


----------



## Tobi (7 Agosto 2016)

*Su Tuttomercatoweb vengono menzionati come indiscrezioni quelli che potrebbero essere gli azionisti del Milan

AIXIA CAPITAL 40%
FUJIAN INVESTMENT & DEVELOPMENT 9%
ASIA ASSET 21%
SDCI CAPITAL HOLDINGS 30%

Se qualcuno potesse fare qualche ricerca possiamo capire meglio chi abbiamo dietro*


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Su Tuttomercatoweb vengono menzionati come indiscrezioni quelli che potrebbero essere gli azionisti del Milan
> 
> AIXIA CAPITAL 40%
> FUJIAN INVESTMENT & DEVELOPMENT 9%
> ...


io non ho trovato molto...presumo non siano molto "famose"....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Su Tuttomercatoweb vengono menzionati come indiscrezioni quelli che potrebbero essere gli azionisti del Milan
> 
> AIXIA CAPITAL 40%
> FUJIAN INVESTMENT & DEVELOPMENT 9%
> ...



1) Haixia Capital: 40% fondo statale
2) SDIC: 30% il PIU' GRANDE fondo statale
3) Asia Asset: 21% Banca Giapponese (da verificare)
4) Fujian Investment: 9% Società statale di investimenti in energia elettrica, gas e acqua

In poche parole ci sarebbe una presenza massiccia, se non quasi totale, dello Stato cinese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 1) Haixia Capital: 40% fondo statale
> 2) SDIC: 30% il PIU' GRANDE fondo statale
> 3) Asia Asset: 21% Banca Giapponese (da verificare)
> 4) Fujian Investment: 9% Società statale di investimenti in energia elettrica, gas e acqua
> ...




Ciao proprio


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 1) Haixia Capital: 40% fondo statale
> 2) SDIC: 30% il PIU' GRANDE fondo statale
> 3) Asia Asset: 21% Banca Giapponese (da verificare)
> 4) Fujian Investment: 9% Società statale di investimenti in energia elettrica, gas e acqua
> ...


aspetta...si parla di SDCI non di SDIC


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> aspetta...si parla di SDCI non di SDIC



no, si parla dello SDIC, State Development & Investment Corporation:


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Su Tuttomercatoweb vengono menzionati come indiscrezioni quelli che potrebbero essere gli azionisti del Milan
> 
> AIXIA CAPITAL 40%
> FUJIAN INVESTMENT & DEVELOPMENT 9%
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 1) Haixia Capital: 40% fondo statale
> 2) SDIC: 30% il PIU' GRANDE fondo statale
> 3) Asia Asset: 21% Banca Giapponese (da verificare)
> 4) Fujian Investment: 9% Società statale di investimenti in energia elettrica, gas e acqua
> ...



.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2016)

scusa allora perchè tuttomercatoweb scrive SDCI e non SDIC?


----------



## neversayconte (7 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusa allora perchè tuttomercatoweb scrive SDCI e non SDIC?



può essere un refuso.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusa allora perchè tuttomercatoweb scrive SDCI e non SDIC?



Credo sia una refuso. Penso siano la stessa cosa. Una roba assurda direi.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Su Tuttomercatoweb vengono menzionati come indiscrezioni quelli che potrebbero essere gli azionisti del Milan
> 
> AIXIA CAPITAL 40%
> FUJIAN INVESTMENT & DEVELOPMENT 9%
> ...



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scusa allora perchè tuttomercatoweb scrive SDCI e non SDIC?





neversayconte ha scritto:


> può essere un refuso.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo sia una refuso. Penso siano la stessa cosa. Una roba assurda direi.



Esatto, hanno semplicemente sbagliato a scrivere.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2016)

ok allora posso festeggiare!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ok allora posso festeggiare!



Comunque sono indiscrezioni, quindi aspettiamo comunicazioni ufficiali.... ad oggi quelli certi (letti nel comunicato Fininvest) sono Haixia (che è comunque controllata dalla stessa SDIC) e Yonghong Li


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> 1) Haixia Capital: 40% fondo statale
> 2) SDIC: 30% il PIU' GRANDE fondo statale
> 3) Asia Asset: 21% Banca Giapponese (da verificare)
> 4) Fujian Investment: 9% Società statale di investimenti in energia elettrica, gas e acqua
> ...



Se le cose stanno così, capirei il riserbo totale sui nomi degli azionisti fino all'ultimo secondo!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2016)

Ma scusate ma Xi Yixicpncoso non era quello che a TL diceva che i cinesi non esistevano e chiamava Pechino ? E adesso va da Berlusconi a farsi le foto ?


----------



## robs91 (7 Agosto 2016)

Da quello che ho letto nell'ultimo articolo di Festa sto Yonghong Li non è che mi piaccia molto.Per fortuna c'è la Haixia Capital,che mi rende tranquillo.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2016)

*Festa(sole 24 ore): La cessione del Milan si sta definendo meglio così come i partecipanti: i soci del veicolo Sino-Europe Sport Investments Management Changxing potrebbero infatti aumentare nei prossimi giorni quando gli impegni finanziari saranno definiti con precisione. Secondo indiscrezioni, attualmente i due leader del fondo sarebbero proprio Yonghong Li e Haixia Capital( con circa il 15% a testa). Non è comunque da escludere che possa aumentare la quota di Li quando sarà completata la compagine degli azionisti. Come sembra anche probabile che venga sottoscritto un patto di sindacato con precise regole di governo societario (almeno tra i soci più importanti). Tutto comunque pare ruotare attorno alla figura di Li, imprenditore che ha svolto diverse operazioni in Cina. E' a capo della Holding Jie An De, scatola quasi vuota, con dentro solo azioni di una società quotata. Ha fatto affari in Asia comprando e rivendendo aziende, come con il private equity internazionale Cvc. Han Li sarebbe il suo braccio destro. Yonghong Li avrebbe acquisito le azioni del Milan proprio con la sua Holding. Non è ancora chiaro quali siano le sue disponibilità finanziarie: di sicuro tali da garantirgli di convincere Fininvest a cedergli il Milan. Nell'ultimo periodo Yonghong Li ha preso direttamente in mano, le redini dell'operazione, nominando nuovi Advisor ( Rothschilg e lo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo Cappelli) al posto dello studio Ripa di Meana e della Gsp di Galatioto. Li starebbe valutando gli altri investitori da affiancare ad Haixia Capital, e sempre lui avrebbe deciso di escludere, almeno per ora, dalla cordata, Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng, con il fondo Gsr Capital. Sempre Li avrebbe anche deciso per la figura di Marco Fassone che potrebbe essere ben presto il nuovo AD del Milan. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ma Xi Yixicpncoso non era quello che a TL diceva che i cinesi non esistevano e chiamava Pechino ? E adesso va da Berlusconi a farsi le foto ?



Esatto. Ha preso per i fondelli tutti, in primis chi lo ospitava in tv...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Festa(sole 24 ore): La cessione del Milan si sta definendo meglio così come i partecipanti: i soci del veicolo Sino-Europe Sport Investments Management Changxing potrebbero infatti aumentare nei prossimi giorni quando gli impegni finanziari saranno definiti con precisione. Secondo indiscrezioni, attualmente i due leader del fondo sarebbero proprio Yonghong Li e Haixia Capital( con circa il 15% a testa). Non è comunque da escludere che possa aumentare la quota di Li quando sarà completata la compagine degli azionisti. Come sembra anche probabile che venga sottoscritto un patto di sindacato con precise regole di governo societario (almeno tra i soci più importanti). Tutto comunque pare ruotare attorno alla figura di Li, imprenditore che ha svolto diverse operazioni in Cina. E' a capo della Holding Jie An De, scatola quasi vuota, con dentro solo azioni di una società quotata. Ha fatto affari in Asia comprando e rivendendo aziende, come con il private equity internazionale Cvc. Han Li sarebbe il suo braccio destro. Yonghong Li avrebbe acquisito le azioni del Milan proprio con la sua Holding. Non è ancora chiaro quali siano le sue disponibilità finanziarie: di sicuro tali da garantirgli di convincere Fininvest a cedergli il Milan. Nell'ultimo periodo Yonghong Li ha preso direttamente in mano, le redini dell'operazione, nominando nuovi Advisor ( Rothschilg e lo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo Cappelli) al posto dello studio Ripa di Meana e della Gsp di Galatioto. Li starebbe valutando gli altri investitori da affiancare ad Haixia Capital, e sempre lui avrebbe deciso di escludere, almeno per ora, dalla cordata, Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng, con il fondo Gsr Capital. Sempre Li avrebbe anche deciso per la figura di Marco Fassone che potrebbe essere ben presto il nuovo AD del Milan. *



.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho letto nell'ultimo articolo di Festa sto Yonghong Li non è che mi piaccia molto.Per fortuna c'è la Haixia Capital,che mi rende tranquillo.


perchè non ti piace molto?


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Festa(sole 24 ore): La cessione del Milan si sta definendo meglio così come i partecipanti: i soci del veicolo Sino-Europe Sport Investments Management Changxing potrebbero infatti aumentare nei prossimi giorni quando gli impegni finanziari saranno definiti con precisione. Secondo indiscrezioni, attualmente i due leader del fondo sarebbero proprio Yonghong Li e Haixia Capital( con circa il 15% a testa). Non è comunque da escludere che possa aumentare la quota di Li quando sarà completata la compagine degli azionisti. Come sembra anche probabile che venga sottoscritto un patto di sindacato con precise regole di governo societario (almeno tra i soci più importanti). Tutto comunque pare ruotare attorno alla figura di Li, imprenditore che ha svolto diverse operazioni in Cina. E' a capo della Holding Jie An De, scatola quasi vuota, con dentro solo azioni di una società quotata. Ha fatto affari in Asia comprando e rivendendo aziende, come con il private equity internazionale Cvc. Han Li sarebbe il suo braccio destro. Yonghong Li avrebbe acquisito le azioni del Milan proprio con la sua Holding. Non è ancora chiaro quali siano le sue disponibilità finanziarie: di sicuro tali da garantirgli di convincere Fininvest a cedergli il Milan. Nell'ultimo periodo Yonghong Li ha preso direttamente in mano, le redini dell'operazione, nominando nuovi Advisor ( Rothschilg e lo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo Cappelli) al posto dello studio Ripa di Meana e della Gsp di Galatioto. Li starebbe valutando gli altri investitori da affiancare ad Haixia Capital, e sempre lui avrebbe deciso di escludere, almeno per ora, dalla cordata, Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng, con il fondo Gsr Capital. Sempre Li avrebbe anche deciso per la figura di Marco Fassone che potrebbe essere ben presto il nuovo AD del Milan. *


 [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensi


----------



## robs91 (7 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perchè non ti piace molto?



È uno che compra aziende per poi rivenderle.


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensi


Questo Li mi pare il classico manager che si è districato nella galassia delle partecipate cinesi, raccogliendo stock options domiciliate in qualche offshore in attesa della buona occasione di business, che è arrivata. È un manager, lancia l'operazione, la conduce, stacca le stock options, ma risponde infine al capitale. Non enfatizzerei la sua importanza, se c'è dentro lo SDIC con qualche controllata dirige esso il gioco, ed impone strategie e direttive. Infine, la rassicurazione che può venire dai Da Rothschild, banchieri che conoscono bene il sottobosco offshore, ed hanno la buona abitudine di garantire personalmente le operazioni. Se hanno detto si, è perché il fumo sollevato nascondeva l'arrosto.


----------



## The P (7 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Festa(sole 24 ore): La cessione del Milan si sta definendo meglio così come i partecipanti: i soci del veicolo Sino-Europe Sport Investments Management Changxing potrebbero infatti aumentare nei prossimi giorni quando gli impegni finanziari saranno definiti con precisione. Secondo indiscrezioni, attualmente i due leader del fondo sarebbero proprio Yonghong Li e Haixia Capital( con circa il 15% a testa). Non è comunque da escludere che possa aumentare la quota di Li quando sarà completata la compagine degli azionisti. Come sembra anche probabile che venga sottoscritto un patto di sindacato con precise regole di governo societario (almeno tra i soci più importanti). Tutto comunque pare ruotare attorno alla figura di Li, imprenditore che ha svolto diverse operazioni in Cina. E' a capo della Holding Jie An De, scatola quasi vuota, con dentro solo azioni di una società quotata. Ha fatto affari in Asia comprando e rivendendo aziende, come con il private equity internazionale Cvc. Han Li sarebbe il suo braccio destro. Yonghong Li avrebbe acquisito le azioni del Milan proprio con la sua Holding. Non è ancora chiaro quali siano le sue disponibilità finanziarie: di sicuro tali da garantirgli di convincere Fininvest a cedergli il Milan. Nell'ultimo periodo Yonghong Li ha preso direttamente in mano, le redini dell'operazione, nominando nuovi Advisor ( Rothschilg e lo studio Gianni Origoni Grippo Cappelli) al posto dello studio Ripa di Meana e della Gsp di Galatioto. Li starebbe valutando gli altri investitori da affiancare ad Haixia Capital, e sempre lui avrebbe deciso di escludere, almeno per ora, dalla cordata, Sonny Wu e Steven Zheng, con il fondo Gsr Capital. Sempre Li avrebbe anche deciso per la figura di Marco Fassone che potrebbe essere ben presto il nuovo AD del Milan. *



CVC proprio un paio di mesi fa ha acquisito Sisal per 1.1mld con 800k di debiti. Come fossero noccioline.


----------



## Casnop (7 Agosto 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> CVC proprio un paio di mesi fa ha acquisito Sisal per 1.1mld con 800k di debiti. Come fossero noccioline.



CVC è da sempre sotto la lente d'ingrandimento delle autorità finanziarie di mezzo mondo per le sue immense liquidità di probabile origine esotica. Ma non c'è da stupirsi, i fondi che finanziano le operazioni hanno sempre questo tipo di origine, sono finanziatori che lanciano l'operazione finanziaria per poi girarla ad investitori di cassetto, come è possibile che accada più in là per il Milan. Qui conta chi patrocina l'operazione , e lo SDIC dà l'impressione di girare le carte. Vediamo se ciò che appare ora probabile domani sarà certo.


----------



## Doctore (8 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> CVC è da sempre sotto la lente d'ingrandimento delle autorità finanziarie di mezzo mondo per le sue immense liquidità di probabile origine esotica. Ma non c'è da stupirsi, i fondi che finanziano le operazioni hanno sempre questo tipo di origine, sono finanziatori che lanciano l'operazione finanziaria per poi girarla ad investitori di cassetto, come è possibile che accada più in là per il Milan. Qui conta chi patrocina l'operazione , e lo SDIC dà l'impressione di girare le carte. Vediamo se ciò che appare ora probabile domani sarà certo.



Per te è una cosa positiva o negativa?


----------



## Casnop (8 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Per te è una cosa positiva o negativa?


In queste valutazioni è importante tenere sempre nel conto chi detiene il capitale. Le informazioni in nostro possesso dicono che nella famosa società veicolo è preponderante la presenza di capitale statale cinese, tramite società da esso controllate. La liquidità che lo esprime viene convogliata attraverso operazioni finanziarie che prevedono il transito su piazze che ne consentono un alleggerimento fiscale, ma chi esercita il voto negli organi sociali della società target è sempre il detentore che, almeno per uno dei nomi indicati, è certamente sotto controllo del fondo sovrano cinese, lo SDIC. Dobbiamo ora attendere che si completi il parterre dei componenti il consorzio, ma la presenza di questo soggetto segna definitivamente la natura della nuova proprietà, indipendentemente dalla identità e peso di eventuali partners privati. Lo SDIC è sì un investitore diretto, ma è anche l'autorità statale preposta al finanziamento degli investimenti su estero di TUTTI gli imprenditori privati in Cina, e quindi anche di quelli eventualmente presenti nel consorzio. E' dunque da escludere che possano farsi giochi sociali alle spalle di esso.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Agosto 2016)

Finora i nomi sono Yonghong Li (Sino) e Lu Bo (Haixia) ma dietro a tutto questo si vede che c'e lo stato cinese.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Agosto 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> *Su Tuttomercatoweb vengono menzionati come indiscrezioni quelli che potrebbero essere gli azionisti del Milan
> 
> AIXIA CAPITAL 40%
> FUJIAN INVESTMENT & DEVELOPMENT 9%
> ...



*Questa spartizione azionaria in realtà è quella di Haixia, ossia il fondo statale (controllato dallo SDIC) a capo della cordata. Quindi con il Milan non c'entra nulla, a meno che le spartizioni azionarie non siano identiche. Ma lo scopriremo prossimamente.*


----------

